# IR codes for Silvercrest/Comag SL65T terrestrial box



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

When my digibox died I spotted a bargain replacement in Lidl - the Silvercrest SL65 T (manufactured by Comag). Unfortunately I haven't been able to find the correct remote control code to use it with the Tivo. (I noticed another post asking for codes for the SL65 sat box, which may be the same, but no answer on that one yet.)

After a lot of searching on the net I called the Tivo helpline, who said they didn't have anything listed for it. The guy was very helpful and checked on the net as well, but turned up a blank.

He suggested that if it was possible to capture the codes, then they could be added. I've got a learning remote which could, I presume, capture them, but I've got no way to go any further...

Any thoughts or suggestions? (Or do I buy another box and relegate this one to the bedroom?)


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, try code 88882 under manufacturer Tivo...


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

> Just out of curiosity, try code 88882 under manufacturer Tivo...


Nope - no go on that one I'm afraid.

I tried 88881 as well, and I've tried all the "Freeview" ones, and a few random manufacturers' ones as well.

If I get time I'll trundle my way through the whole list, but I think maybe this box doesn't match anything that's in there 

Thanks for the suggestion though - worth a try.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

molesworth said:


> When my digibox died I spotted a bargain replacement in Lidl - the Silvercrest SL65 T (manufactured by Comag). Unfortunately I haven't been able to find the correct remote control code to use it with the Tivo.


Is that the one with the big green LED display of the channel number that I saw yesterday in Lidl Crawley that they had a picture of but were completely sold out of? At £35 it isn't the cheapest Freeview box going but is one of the most impressively specced at the price including the channel number display which only it and the Wharefdale share amongst the current crop of boxes. I would have some slight concerns though about how it handles MHEG like the BBCi channels and the BBC News 24 Multiscreens though as standards for those things my vary in the German market that it was clearly originally designed for (where Lidl come from)

Yesterday I bought a hands free speakerphone from Lidl called an E-Ebench that has a massive LCD display with loads of unusual extra data that a geek like me appreciates and a vast array of ring tones and 10 direct memory buttons for only £6.99 The only snag when I got it home was that the only plug on the lead to the phone socket was an RJ11 plug and not a BT phone plug and no adapter or converter in sight. A call to Lidl customer service was distinctly evasive about selling a product that is not fit for the UK marketplace etc so on I went to the UK warranty agents. After initially claiming this was not a warranty issue I then spoke to a supervisor who suddenly found she could send me a new lead for the phone with a UK phone plug on the phone socket end.

So don't assume that Lidl will be selling a product that is fully UK marketplace compliant. The pile it high, sell it cheap approach seems to extend to playing dumb about differences in technical specs of electrical products in the UK marketplace.

As to your remote codes you need someone with a Pronto remote IR capturer nearby to come and capture them and send them to the forum moderator Gary Sargernt so they can be included in a future Tivo daily download.


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

> Is that the one with the big green LED display of the channel number that I saw yesterday in Lidl Crawley that they had a picture of but were completely sold out of? At £35 it isn't the cheapest Freeview box going but is one of the most impressively specced ...


That's the one. It also has coax and optical audio out, and an RS232 port which lets you interface it to a PC to manage channels, favourites etc. (and who knows what else  )



> So don't assume that Lidl will be selling a product that is fully UK marketplace compliant. The pile it high, sell it cheap approach seems to extend to playing dumb about differences in technical specs of electrical products in the UK marketplace.


If you're careful you can pick up some great bargains though, and it's worth keeping an eye on their ads and website. The digibox itself works great and quality seems good - although I haven't tried e.g. News24 multiscreen or optical out yet.



> As to your remote codes you need someone with a Pronto remote IR capturer nearby to come and capture them ...


I'm up in the wilds of Perthshire, but if you, or anybody reading this, know of someone near Perth or Dundee who has a Pronto I'll be happy to take the remote across to them to get the codes (although probably after Christmas now).

Thanks for the info :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

molesworth said:


> I'm up in the wilds of Perthshire, but if you, or anybody reading this, know of someone near Perth or Dundee who has a Pronto I'll be happy to take the remote across to them to get the codes (although probably after Christmas now).
> 
> Thanks for the info :up:


I imagine you meant you would be happy to take the box down to them and have them capture its codes with their Pronto?

I wonder how a box like this gets its software updated as I rather doubt it would be supported by the Over The Air software update facility used by the major UK Freeview box suppliers? Is there a way to update it over the web using its RS232 interface or a modem or USB interface?


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

> I imagine you meant you would be happy to take the box down to them and have them capture its codes with their Pronto?


I thought I'd just need to take the remote and point it at the Pronto, unless there's something else it needs to do. I suppose box and remote, so I can check the codes come back out of the Pronto correctly, right enough.



> I wonder how a box like this gets its software updated ... Is there a way to update it over the web using its RS232 interface or a modem or USB interface?


As I understand it that's one of the uses for the RS232 port. You can download software updates from the web and then upload them into the box. I'll have to read up on what else it can do, but there's always the potential for a bit of hacking, which is always fun...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

molesworth said:


> I thought I'd just need to take the remote and point it at the Pronto, unless there's something else it needs to do. I suppose box and remote, so I can check the codes come back out of the Pronto correctly, right enough.


It probably is best to take the box too to check the codes have been captured OK.

We must have a Pronto owner somewhere North of the border although I don't recall many regular contributors in the forum from Scotland.

Perhaps one of the London or South East Tivo owners with a Pronto has relatives back up in Scotland and is returning home for xmas?


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

> Perhaps one of the London or South East Tivo owners with a Pronto has relatives back up in Scotland and is returning home for xmas?


If not, and there's nobody up in my neck of the woods, I could always post the remote to somebody with a Pronto in the New Year, and maybe get them to do it.

Looks like I'll need to remember to manually set the digi box if there's anything I want to record over Christmas


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

One would have hoped that with there being as many Lidls as there are and this box being so clearly superior in spec to most other Freeview boxes at the price that another Tivo owner with a Pronto might perhaps have purchased one.

Prontos themselves seem to cost 40 or 50 quid on Ebay so that doesn't appear to be an option.


----------



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> So don't assume that Lidl will be selling a product that is fully UK marketplace compliant. The pile it high, sell it cheap approach seems to extend to playing dumb about differences in technical specs of electrical products in the UK marketplace.


It's most likely an EU spec phone which will be within UK spec but probably nor marked as such.

Out of curiousity, does it have the green logo on the phone/box? It's possible they were simply packed with the wrong lead.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TheBear said:


> It's most likely an EU spec phone which will be within UK spec but probably nor marked as such.
> 
> Out of curiousity, does it have the green logo on the phone/box? It's possible they were simply packed with the wrong lead.


No green logo on the box but I think you will find the BABT Green Logo approval scheme was scrapped some time ago in favour of some less onerous EU requirement.

I called Kompernass Service UK listed on the E-Bench phone warranty leaflet on their nasty 0870 covert premium rate number with 18185.co.uk who at least only charge 5p and not 7p per minute for 0870. Initially they said this was a warranty issue and as my unit was not faulty it was not their problem. I maintained it was faulty as it could not be connected to the UK telephone network as sold and this was not clear on the product packaging.

The initial bored and rude call taker was adamant it was not their problem but I insisted on speaking to a Supervisor, even though the initial call take told me it would make no difference (these sulky bored ladies on the call centre front line virtually always tell me this and they are nearly always wrong in their claims). I then spoke to the supervisor who was nice as pie and knew all about the problem with the EBench phones at Aldi and said they had a lead with a UK plug on they could ship me and passed me back to Miss Sour Puss to have my details taken down. I have now received a black UK lead with a UK phone plug at one end and RJ11 plug at the other in the post. I could have bought a converter or a UK lead at Maplin or online for 3 or 4 quid but that isn't the point as I would never have bought the phone at £6.99 if I had thought it didn't have a UK plug on it.

As it happens its an amazingly feature rich phone that can tell you not only the number of the last 80 people to call you on its CLI but also the amount of time you spoke to each of them for. It also has a very clear full hands free Speakerphone and a very loud ringer. But it shouldn't have been sold by a mainstream UK retailer as a home phone without having a lead for a UK socket in it. The excuse of the Kompernass supervisor was that the wrong stock had been shipped to Aldi UK.

Of course it still cost me 50p for the 0870 phone call compared to the only 4p for the call with 18185.co.uk it would have cost me if an 01 or 02 number for Kompernass had been listed at www.saynoto0870.com website. But it was still cheaper than buying a converter and at least something might be done by Aldi about the next lot of stock if Kompernass get enough calls of complaint.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

molesworth said:


> If not, and there's nobody up in my neck of the woods, I could always post the remote to somebody with a Pronto in the New Year, and maybe get them to do it.


A possible volunteer in Cornwall seems to have presented himself:-

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4699510#post4699510

I think the standard Recorded Delivery loss insurance runs to the price of a new Freeview box, even though its limited to £50 or something. You don't really want to get involved with Special Delivery which costs around £5 or more these days. Mind you a Freeview remote would get caught by the new aggressive Royal Mail rules on larger but light objects.


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

> A possible volunteer in Cornwall seems to have presented himself:-


Ah, that's handy  I'll drop him a line in the new year and see if he wouldn't mind doing the capturing.

Cheers for all the help folks :up: :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

molesworth said:


> Ah, that's handy  I'll drop him a line in the new year and see if he wouldn't mind doing the capturing.
> 
> Cheers for all the help folks :up: :up:


At least with Scotland to Cornwall you will be getting full value for money out of the Royal Mail. 

I think he's a slightly reluctant volunteer to be honest but seeing as how Lidl sell everything in sealed boxes I can't see much other solution unless you get down to London regularly or someone in Glasgow, Edinburgh, Aberdeen, Dundee or Inverness has a Pronto and is willing to help out?


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't mind doing it. It only takes a few minutes.

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## dumgoyach (Dec 30, 2006)

Can anyone please help? I have recently lost my remote during a flitting. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dumgoyach said:


> Can anyone please help? I have recently lost my remote during a flitting. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement?


www.tivoland.com or www.ebay.co.uk (entering the words Tivo remote in the search line)


----------

